# 180 gallon filtration system....help!!!



## erks (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

ive had fish tanks before running regular HOB systems like aqua clear filters etc. 

Now I took a big jump and have just recently purchased a 180G and im need of all your help. I need to know which filter should i go with and why, im looking for low maintence on the tank to keep it clean. Obviously a canister filter. Basically something easy to use and dont cost too much money.. 

please help! ..
thanks in advance..


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The easiest and cheapest would be 2 AquaClear 110s with 2 sponges and the bio rings. Maintenance is a snap and more likely to be done in a timely manner. Fanboys of cans are sure to jump in and dispute this, but it is what I would run.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Like Bill said, if you're looking for easy and really cheap, go with HOBs.

A decent canister filter(s) (because you'll likely need more than one, unless you shell out for a big canister), will cost some money to do - probably $120+ each for used Eheim 2217s if you can find any.

A cheaper alternative would be to drill your tank and install an overflow and use a sump to filter your tank - you'd just need a drip tray and a ton of boballs in a sump tank under the tank.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think ac110's will do much on a 180. I run them on a 110 and also use two eheims on that tank. It really depends on how many and what type of fish you want. 
If sump is an option thats cheap and works great. If not go for a canister and some ac110's. 
I really only have them on there to agitate the surface. I don't rely on them as the main source of filtration.
If you do go canister stick to eheims


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I would go with an FX5 or an eheim 2080. If you have any DIY skills I would go with a pair of corner over flows, center over flow or a coast to coast over flow and a sump. 

The bigest factor of what you should use if what you want to stock it with.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

On my smaller tanks, I run HOBs. Anything bigger than 50G, I run cans.... Fluval and Marineland.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

snaggle said:


> I would go with an FX5 or an eheim 2080. If you have any DIY skills I would go with a pair of corner over flows, center over flow or a coast to coast over flow and a sump.
> 
> The bigest factor of what you should use if what you want to stock it with.


Most likely he/she will have to drill the back, as a tank this size most certainly has a tempered bottom.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...mp-filters/prodEshoppsWet_DrySumpFilters.html

This is what I recommend, comes complete with overflow and sump, you only need to purchase a return pump.

I have the 200 model running on my 150 gallon - for almost a year now with no issues. I highly recommend.

And they do ship to Canada - even with shipping and customs it cost me ~ $350 including a return pump.

Good luck.
Aaron


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Anything over 100G, a sump would be the appropriate filter. HOB would be your cheapest solution. But hanging a few hob creates too much turbulant spots and splashing mess. That's why I'd rather go with a simple sump that requires very little maintenance. I just rinse the sponge every week. As for the big canister filter. It's a bitch to move it if you want to clean the whole canister.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## erks (Jan 10, 2011)

i appreciate all your help thank you all so much!!!


----------

